# racing clock questions



## miaggi2 (Aug 22, 2011)

i posted this in another section, im new, sorry room:
Hello forum!! i am a complete Novice, i bought a pigeon timer / clock because i love clocks, and my father used to keep pigeons when he was a child, so i figured its a great peice to pass on!!! i would like to know how they work, its value, (not to sell) just to know, who repairs them, how to activate it, if im doing something wrong, etc.. its a belgium unit, with a crank on one side, that when i turn it, it seems to make a roller move that i assume puts ink on the needs to show the time it takes off or lands, however the clock on the front with a small dial showing hours and a large outer dial showing minutes doesnt work.. am i doing something wrong?? i wound it about 5 or 6 times inside the wood case, but nothing, is there a way of activating it?? its a belgium unit, i can show pics, send them , etc.. thanks for any and all help


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

miaggi2 said:


> i posted this in another section, im new, sorry room:
> Hello forum!! i am a complete Novice, i bought a pigeon timer / clock because i love clocks, and my father used to keep pigeons when he was a child, so i figured its a great peice to pass on!!! i would like to know how they work, its value, (not to sell) just to know, who repairs them, how to activate it, if im doing something wrong, etc.. its a belgium unit, with a crank on one side, that when i turn it, it seems to make a roller move that i assume puts ink on the needs to show the time it takes off or lands, however the clock on the front with a small dial showing hours and a large outer dial showing minutes doesnt work.. am i doing something wrong?? i wound it about 5 or 6 times inside the wood case, but nothing, is there a way of activating it?? its a belgium unit, i can show pics, send them , etc.. thanks for any and all help


pigeon timer is a old thing, here in the philippines we use SMS clocking system easy to use, fast, cheap


----------

